# Post your recipes thread!



## hufschmid (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok so this is a nice place to post the nice recipes ideas and pictures that we would like to share

Starting this thread with a tasty chicken curry huf recipe I made yesterday evening 

Ingredients:

- A nice roasted chicken
- Curry powder
- salt, sugar, peper
- 1 oignon cut into brunoise
- 1 apple cute into small slices
- Some dried black grapes














Place the oignons with some butter to make them gently swet... Dont colour them...




Add the black dried grapes




Add the curry powder, the apple, salt, peper and some sugar...




You can now add water, apple juice, bouillon or milk with some cream at the end... Up to you...




Add some flower (just a little bit) to make the sauce become thicker...
Then cook the sauce for 15mn gently...




Cut down the chicken into nice pieces like on this picture. You can leave the skin if you wish too...




Curry sauce is now ready to poor on the chicken








Mix everything up and enjoy the chicken and curry salad hot or cold  




BTW this is really awesome in some type of sandwish !!!!!!


----------



## Dan (Feb 5, 2009)

jesus man, you should write a recepie book the amount of ones you put up on here 

'Cooking with the Huff... add a little shred into your food'


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 5, 2009)

Plug said:


> jesus man, you should write a recepie book the amount of ones you put up on here
> 
> 'Cooking with the Huff... add a little shred into your food'



 Been studying receipes for 3 years before to become a chef so I got many in the bottom of my head which I will be very happy to share with you guys in this thread when I get the time to make them


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 5, 2009)

I can contribute very little to this thread other than this:
The Black Oven


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 5, 2009)

awesome! 

could you make something that has olives in it? (green olives?)


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 5, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> awesome!
> 
> could you make something that has olives in it? (green olives?)



Sure 

The cool thing would be to have everybody actually try the recipes at home then give some feedback to make this thread interactive  

What do you guys think?


----------



## arktan (Feb 5, 2009)

I think that this should be stickied!

EDIT: And it needs some toblerone


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 5, 2009)

arktan said:


> I think that this should be stickied!
> 
> EDIT: And it needs some toblerone



Would be awesome if the mods are ok with that  

Toblerone?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 5, 2009)

when i was at the Roskilde festival 2006, i saw some guys who had toblerone tents... they were shaped like the toblerone package, with the writing and color and everything


----------



## arktan (Feb 5, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Some Swiss cuisine
> 
> The very special 'Swiss Huf Potato Gratin'
> 
> ...




There, added this one to this thread 

And Toblerone ist fucking KRIEG


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 5, 2009)

arktan said:


> There, added this one to this thread
> 
> And Toblerone ist fucking KRIEG



Sweet  I must add the bacon one also then 





good ingredient 








Bacon rules! 




Some peper...




yummy 








Eggs and some peper...




Roast the toast 




Some tomatos 




eggs, toast, oignons 




Now the Bason 




Ready 




Now go back in front of your computer and enjoy this great forum while you are eating your special bacon


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 5, 2009)

My fucking GOD I'm hungry 

Right, gimme a day or two and I'll post my onion Bhajis, which are the shit


----------



## stuh84 (Feb 5, 2009)

Not sure which one to pick to be honest, I do a lot, probably the Linguine Gamberi I did the other day, as that was awesome.

Boil some water, and add however much linguine (spaghetti is a good substitute) you think you'll eat. Once ready, drain, and leave on the side while you do the rest. First things first, fry some tiger/king prawns (however many you want, I had about 10 in mine ), and then add the following: -

A fair amount of parsley
Oregano (fresh or ground, is fine)
Sliced chilis (sliced like a cross section, so they are still circular)
A small amount of saffron
Garlic
Some tomato puree, or some actual baby tomato's if you wish

Fry all these together, with a bit of water in, once everything is definitely cooked/golden but not quite crispy, turn the temperature down, add the linguine, cover and simmer for about 5-10 minutes, stirring often to get the flavour covering everything.

Serve, and enjoy


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 5, 2009)

stuh84 said:


> Not sure which one to pick to be honest, I do a lot, probably the Linguine Gamberi I did the other day, as that was awesome.
> 
> Boil some water, and add however much linguine (spaghetti is a good substitute) you think you'll eat. Once ready, drain, and leave on the side while you do the rest. First things first, fry some tiger/king prawns (however many you want, I had about 10 in mine ), and then add the following: -
> 
> ...


----------



## stuh84 (Feb 5, 2009)

It is fucking amazing, I love it 

Next time I do it, I shall document it


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 6, 2009)

A little off topic since its not a recipe from somebody in here... but I want to try those 

Bubba Gump's Coconut Fried Shrimp

1/2 pound unpeeled medium-size fresh shrimp

3/4 cup pancake mix

3/4 cup beer

Vegetable oil

1/4 cup all-purpose flour

1 cup flaked coconut

Peel shrimp, leaving tails intact; devein, if desired. Combine pancake mix and beer in a small bowl; stir until smooth.

Pour oil to depth of 2 inches into a Dutch oven; heat to 350 degrees F.

Dredge shrimp in flour; shake off excess. Dip shrimp into batter; dredge in coconut. Fry, a few at a time, 45 seconds on each side or until golden. Drain on paper towels.


More here 

Recipes Forums @ iChef


----------



## matty2fatty (Feb 6, 2009)

Here's one I use a lot:

Open fridge

Retrieve beer

Open beer

Consume

Repeat as necessary


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 6, 2009)

matty2fatty said:


> Here's one I use a lot:
> 
> Open fridge
> 
> ...


----------



## liamh (Feb 6, 2009)

Here's one for the connesuerrs..
You will need:..
1 pot noodle.
Some good 'olde h20.
And a mythical water heating up device named a "kettle".
Now, heres the tricky part, only a master chef dare attempt. Place the water into the kettle and then turn it on, until it bubbles and makes a sort of "bubbuaubububsplawash" dont worry this is normal, but when it happens, you will need to turn the kettle off. When the splawsh process is complete you must pour the hot water into the pot noodle (you need to take the lid off for this part to work) and there we have it,good to go.
I'm not sure what to call it, maybe "Noodles and hot water from a kettle in a pot-like container"


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm not sure I can do that one


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 8, 2009)

last year i had this for my tea everyday for a month.

Plate of Chicken nuggets (can be substituted with fish fingers)

- take 10 chicken nuggets from packaging
- put oven on full
- wait 15-20 min
- put on plate
- garnish with ketchup 
- Add self hatred to taste.

maybe later if i get time ill put up how to make bowl of instant mash potato in a bisto sauce.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Feb 9, 2009)

This thread could be really useful, getting a good collection of recipies together would definately help the culinary sheltered ones like myself


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok I have two recipes to input. One I'll do now and the other which is Linguini Bolognese I'll add later.

The one I'm doing now is called simply "Behemoth Burgers". The word behemoth in this context is in no way a reference to the polish black/death metal band and/or their culinary exploits, merely a reference to the height of the burgers. This recipe makes 4 behemoth burgers. I can only nail 2 of these at a time so invite a friend round to help you demolish the behemoth burgers.

You'll need:
- A knife big enough to skin a crocodile.
- 500 grams of minced beef.
- 2 x Bread rolls (or 4 if you've got a hungry mate round)
- a few whole rashers of bacon
- 2 x large eggs.
- 1/2 a large onion or a whole small one (depending on how much you think onion kicks ass. I love the stuff).
- some grated tasty cheese.
- A couple of handfuls of breadcrumbs.
- 1 sliced tomato.
- A few leaves worth of shredded iceberg lettuce. (any other lettuce is unaustralian and should be killed with a stick)
- 1 teaspoon of dried mixed herbs
- Large Bowl to mix the burgers in.
- 2 x hands.
- 1/2 a brain.
- an empty stomach.
**OPTIONAL INGREDIENTS**
- some sliced cucumber
- some *australian* mustard  or wholegrain mustard.
- 1 level tablespoon of powerful minced garlic (obviously optional but its healthy and keeps satan away from my gonads)

I'm a fan of lots of additional salad items and condiments on burgers. These days I can't really get through a solid grease burger like I could when I was a kid. Anyway, here goes...

WASH YOUR HANDS!

- Grab the mixing bowl and bang the mince in. Chop up the 1/2 onion into the size of onion chunks you like finding in your meals and throw it on top.

- Bust the eggs over the top of the onion. Add the minced garlic and the mixed herbs and mix it all up really well. If you've washed your hands well enough, then get stuck in. Oops, nearly forgot - Put the breadcrumbs in while you're mixing them burgers just so it sticks together really well. Or you can roll the burgers in the breadcrumbs before you put them in the pan.

- Get the mixture divided into 4 similarly sized lumps and flatten them out in your hands ready for the frying pan. Make sure they're big! Otherwise you might as well call your recipe "unreasonably small and unaustralian burgers".

- Line the pan with some butter and throw 'em in!










- While the burgers are cooking, start washing the tomato and lettuce, then cut 'em both up ready for construction. Cut open the bread rolls and coat one half of each roll with Australian mustard ...
- There are laws when it comes to burger construction. The key to good burger construction is to avoid ingredient displacement during consumption. Having the contents of your burger fall out all over you while attempting to inhale your burger is not very cool. Make sure your ingredients are aligned properly...




- Fried bacon would be added here. You can see I lacked the bacon for this recipe to be completely awesome...Bacon is not only recommended, but should be mandatory when constructing behemoth burgers. I narrowly managed to avoid retribution by posting this recipe to spread awareness of the worldwide possibilites of international burger construction...





- Add whatever sauce you like on a burger and throw the lettuce over the top.





- Put the top on!





- You could toast the rolls while the burgers are cooking. I like 'em fresh.





I challenge anyone to get through 4 of these bastards and not feel completely Australian. ENJOY!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow, that was awesome!


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks dude. You can do the same recipe but using some Chicken maryland (a chicken steak using the leg meat) instead of the minced beef if chicken is more your style. Here's a couple of pics of the finished chicken version, where the chicken steaks have been marinated in Honey Soy:








Chicken, bacon, cheese, lettuce and tomato. No preparation time. I call this one "El Pollo diablo" or in english "The Demon Chicken". Monkey Island FTW.


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok this is not a recipe but its just too delicious!!! 

Swiss cake from the Grisons.... 
















Oh and dont forget to finish with 2 bars of Toblerone


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 23, 2009)

This is the best sandwich ever 

Salami, butter, a shit load of oignons and curry sauce! 

BTW Salami is a friend of Bacon


----------



## abstract reason (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm hungry!!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 9, 2009)

Can you smell this?


----------



## synrgy (Mar 9, 2009)

I will freely admit that this is not my recipe, but it is quite possibly one of the best things I've ever made or eaten.

EVER.

Hoisin Pork Chops with Cabbage, Pineapple, and Macadamia Nut Slaw Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Food Network

*Ingredients*


1/2 cup hoisin sauce
1/4 cup soy sauce
2 tablespoons sesame oil




2 tablespoons rice vinegar
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1 tablespoon minced ginger
1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes
2 (1/2-inch-thick) pork



chops
1/4 cup honey
Vegetable



oil
*Slaw:*


1/2 cup cider vinegar
2 tablespoons honey
3 tablespoons soy sauce
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1/4 cup sesame oil
1 tablespoon crushed red pepper
2 tablespoons ground cumin
1/4 cup chopped cilantro leaves
1/4 cup sliced scallions
1 jalapeno, seeded and finely diced
Salt and pepper
1 cup julienne carrot (about 1 large carrot)
5 cups thinly sliced red and green cabbage
1 cup julienne red pepper (about 1 pepper)
2 cups diced pineapple (about 1 small pineapple)
3/4 cup toasted, chopped macadamia nuts
*Directions*

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. 
In a large bowl, combine the hoisin, soy sauce, sesame oil, rice vinegar, garlic, ginger and red pepper flakes. Add the pork chops and turn to coat. Remove the chops from the marinade. 
Reserve the marinade and combine with the honey in a medium saucepan. Bring the honey marinade mixture to a boil and cook at a low boil for at least 10 minutes. 
Add chops to a large saute pan coated with vegetable oil and sear on until golden brown on both sides, about 6 minutes per side. Pour the reduced marinade over the chops and bake for 10 minutes, or until cooked through and an instant-read thermometer registers 160 degrees F. 
Remove the chops from the oven and set aside to rest for a few minutes. 
Slaw: 
Whisk together the vinegar, honey, and soy sauce. Drizzle in the oils in a steady stream, whisking to emulsify. Whisk in the crushed red pepper, cumin, cilantro, scallion, and jalapeno. Season, to taste, with salt and pepper. In a large bowl, combine the carrot, cabbage, red pepper, pineapple, and nuts and mix well. Add the dressing to the vegetables and mix well. Season, to taste, with salt and pepper. 
Place some slaw on a plate/platter. Top with the chops and drizzle with some of the reduced marinade.

*edit*
I've made this dish about 8 times now (*grin*) and I can say that I enjoy it MUCH more with pork tenderloin (cut into medallions) than with pork chops. I also usually skip the cilantro (it overpowers everything, always, and I hate it) and the jalapeno (is generally spicy enough from the other peppers) but no matter what you do it's going to be awesome.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 26, 2009)

damn even better then on the picture


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 18, 2009)

So you cut the green oignons this way...








Take the bacon and roll it over the oignons...








Now some peper and curry powder... 
A drop of water in the botton to create steam once in the oven....




When done, spread some parmigiani on the top to make it even that naughty


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 18, 2009)

That looks so good. I'm going to try that sometime soon!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 19, 2009)

that&#180;s very interesting! i think i&#180;d love it alot, except for the parmesan cheese... it&#180;s like "essence of puke" to me 

i have two vids on youtube of my fantastic cooking abilities


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 19, 2009)

Dude thats pure win  

Question: would a cat eat what you posted in the first video?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 19, 2009)

nope, not really 

for a cat tasting my lunch, watch this:


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 19, 2009)

AWWWWWWW


----------

